# Project Zed 2011



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Well here she is 

The Brams Racing/Abbey Motorsport Project Zed's unveiling at todays Autosport International - many thanks to Motul & Pace Products for having the car on their stand, all magazines & photographers present. As always many thanks to all our of sponsors Motul, Nissan UK, Sanyo UK, AET Turbos, Gizzmo, Darton, Kelford Cams, Bosch & Performance Motorsports - A big 2011 welcome to Autoglymn 


YouTube - Brams Racing Project Zed gets reveiled at the Autosport Show


































Massive thanks to Matt Woods for some great pictures


----------



## erikv (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks great!! good luck in 2011:bowdown1:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice.....looking forward to a better look on Saturday.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

wow is this road legal


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Jm-Imports said:


> wow is this road legal



yeah John often drives his kids to school in it, only problem is the headmaster says it's too noisy..


The new paint is great!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

it would be awesome to drive it on a legal road just to see some faces of WTF lol

good luck this season mate


----------



## Gjesdal (Dec 9, 2006)

Best looking drag cars out there I think, good luck with the season. What events will you be attending this year?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Awesome new paintjob for an awesome machine. Looking forward to seeing those low digit timeslips.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks great. That second picture is awesome..


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

That is well cool


----------



## Sinbad (Nov 20, 2010)

blue34 said:


> yeah John often drives his kids to school in it, only problem is the headmaster says it's too noisy..


:chuckle::chuckle:

What a beast! Great pictures too


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Got any under bonnet pics of those huge turbos?


----------

